# Gambian Pouched Rats



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey all,

We have three baby gambian pouch rats for sale... they will be ready in about 5 weeks time and we are unsure of sexes at the moment.

They are £350 each.

Please PM me or Lucy_ for more details

Thanks
Jon


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Lucy, just wondering why you have the three, where you got them from, and why you are asking so much for them? Most reputable breeders are asking no more than £200 each.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

they are shop bred an being sold from a shop they are what have been bred in the shop : victory:

so that should answer all the questions :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

yus,  thank u Hun. I havebeen asked to put them up for someone and this is the price she is asking. And I agree with u, I do believe they are over priced, and i have said this to her.. but like I said they aren't mine so it's not my decision to make..: victory:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> yus,  thank u Hun. I havebeen asked to put them up for someone and this is the price she is asking. And I agree with u, I do believe they are over priced, and i have said this to her.. but like I said they aren't mine so it's not my decision to make..: victory:


Ah, I see, fair enough then. I think you can understand where I was coming from though, as a concerned 'mum' of a Gambian - someone just saying they have three all of a sudden! Being shop-bred and shop-sold makes sense, thanks for clearing that up : victory:
x


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

the male and female have now bred for me on three occasions.. first time was from my intervention the next just natural...lol

the three from this last litter are doing very well!! and as always growing like weeds...

the price WILL be reduced before they come up for sale as it is 150 over the current retailing price.. i just have to have a word with the owner of the shop...

Jon


----------



## tereawarner (Apr 28, 2015)

will you be continuing to breed these guys? i want one but im not quite ready yet, if not, do you have any other suggestions as to where i could get one?


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

*coughdatecough*
*cough7yearsoldcough*


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

OniExpress said:


> *coughdatecough*
> *cough7yearsoldcough*


Yeah, and his post was 2 months ago, and yet you've resurrected it AGAIN!


----------

